# Empty / Abandoned Stadiums



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Sadly, we have lonely stadiums in the world, that for whatever reason, have no friends to play in it. 

This is thread is for stadiums and arenas that are still standing, but have no permanent tenants. And preferably not ones that just became empty a year ago when a team moved to a new place, I mean, a place that's REALLY been empty. 

---

One of the saddest cases has to be *Homestead Baseball Stadium *- if that's really its name. Built in Homestead, FL, it was supposed to be a spring training or minor league stadium. But just after construction wrapped in 1992, Hurricane Andrew tore through South Florida, heavily damaging the stadium. The team lined up to play there in the coming years left for another deal.

The stadium was rebuilt, but has remained empty for 15 years, rotting. Absolutely empty. The occasional game, but home to no teams or clubs. It's been used more as a filming location for movies and TV shows. 




























Being unused and locked up, pictures are very, very rare. Gorgeous looking place, at least in the exterior.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Great facade!


----------



## chapin908 (Feb 16, 2009)

wow, what a waste. looks like a great stadium


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Memphis Pyramid has been empty for awhile hasn't it? I know Master Grizzly doesn't like when people use/used it. They have a contact that means the Mid-South Coliseum can't be used on the same day as FedEx, anyway.

They really need to do something with that Homestead stadium. Maybe move Miami FC in and play soccer there or something. It's a sin to waste a stadium that nice.

I'll just give a link rather than post pictures, http://mysite.verizon.net/charliesballparks/stadiums/hinchlif.htm

That's Hinchliffe Stadium in Paterson, New Jersey. It's gone to hell.


----------



## FrankCostello (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that's a nice-looking stadium... what a shame is all abandoned!


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Where is that stadium and what's the land around it like? If Miami were to ever pursue a MLS team again, could it be added on to and renovated to be a viable MLS venue?


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

This guy has a couple from England. These grounds are no longer standing, but I still think its worth posting.

Feethams, Darlington: http://tims92.webs.com/og027darlingtonfeethams.htm
Boothferry Park, Hull City: http://tims92.webs.com/og028hullboothferrypark.htm


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

White City Tennis Club

Was the home of Australian tennis for many years and used to host many Davis Cups and 17 Australian Opens however when sydney won the right to host the Olympics a new tennis centre was built at Olympic Park, it was then sold to John Alexander who had issues with permission for redevelopment and with members who wanted to use the club so as a result it has been sitting vacant for 3 years now.










Record crowd for davis cup tie










The centre court now


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

ryebreadraz said:


> Where is that stadium and what's the land around it like? If Miami were to ever pursue a MLS team again, could it be added on to and renovated to be a viable MLS venue?


It's in a sports complex in Homestead, near the NASCAR track, which is basically the southernmost area before the Keys.

There's rumors that the Marlins might move Spring Training there once their new stadium is done, but the problem now is that there aren't any other teams in the Miami metro. Everyone's either moving up the coast or to Arizona.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

My God, there arew gum trees sprouting in the roof gutter of White city. How long till that collapses?

Was Homestead Baseball Stadium used in the Film "Any Given Sunday" as the training home of the fictional Miami Sharks?


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

FC Wageningen went bust in 1992. 
Stadion de Wageningse Berg has been empty ever since. 

Apparently the municipality uses people sentenced to community service to do some basic maintenance. There are some vague plans to convert it for use as a health centre.


















































more


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If there's an empty or abandoned stadium I can think of, it's the Pontiac Silverdome in Pontiac, Michigan, a suburb of Detroit. It has been closed since around 2006.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Walbanger said:


> My God, there arew gum trees sprouting in the roof gutter of White city. How long till that collapses?
> 
> Was Homestead Baseball Stadium used in the Film "Any Given Sunday" as the training home of the fictional Miami Sharks?


I think so. IMDB lists one of the filming locations as being the Homestead sports park.


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

The Silverdome was sold recently and will be used again for MLS soccer games. It went very cheap as well, it was a bargain for whoever bought it.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, only 500,000 for a stadium that size.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Costs $1.2m a year in upkeep though.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here in Columbus, we have Cooper Stadium and in Cleveland it's League Park. Cooper is goona be torn down at some point and League Park is suppose to be returned to active use, although I'm not sure when that's going to happen.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Miami Marine Stadium - Hurricane Andrew damaged the stadium in 1992. Engineering reports have since proven that the structure was sound, but need repairs, yet the structure has remained closed since then.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The Ottawa Baseball stadium is much like the Homestead stadium in that it's fairly new and tenantless. Here is the full history courtesy of Wikipedia

_The stadium was built to house the Ottawa Lynx of the International League and opened prior to the 1993 season. In its first season, the Lynx sold out 43 games and set an International League attendance record by averaging 9,772 fans per game. However, annual attendance steadily declined from there, except for a modest increase in 2001. By 2006, Ottawa had the lowest average attendance in the league.[2] The Lynx relocated after the 2007 season.

After the departure of the Lynx, the City of Ottawa considered other proposals for the site but kept the stadium as a baseball facility for the following season. A new team, the Ottawa Rapidz of the Can-Am League, was established in December 2007 and began to play in 2008. Despite attracting higher attendance than the Lynx, the Rapidz declared bankruptcy on 29 September 2009.[3] A new team, the Voyageurs, was announced by the Can-Am league for the 2009 season. However, the league was faced with a lack of prospective owners for the team and with declining economic conditions and disbanded the Voyageurs in March 2009.[4]

The stadium remained unused in 2009 except for a late-August series of community baseball games sponsored by Ottawa city councillor Bob Monette.[5] Earlier, following the demise of the Voyageurs, Monette had suggested that the stadium be dismantled and the land sold to generate funds which could be applied to a new sports venue._





























This stadium sums up the state of baseball interest in Canada in recent times. The Expos left Montreal and numerous minor league teams across Canada have gone bust or relocated. Blue Jays attendance in Toronto is nowhere near what it once was. Canada is producing more good players than ever before but fan interest has been going in the opposite direction.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

MrYoung said:


> This guy has a couple from England. These grounds are no longer standing, but I still think its worth posting.
> 
> Feethams, Darlington: http://tims92.webs.com/og027darlingtonfeethams.htm
> Boothferry Park, Hull City: http://tims92.webs.com/og028hullboothferrypark.htm


Feethams may have been decrepit but at least it was a reasonable size for Darlington. Their current stadium has 24,500 seat but the average attendance is only 2,000-3,000. I've never seen a match in Darlington but I imagine that it feels very empty


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

JYDA said:


> like where?


Since most of new crop of Canadian baseball players seem to hail from BC, I suppose the sport has gained popularity there.

Although aside from that, the professional game is indeed in shambles. In the 90's, there used to be about 10 professional teams I believe (Toronto, Montreal + 8 Triple-A/Double-A/Single-A teams). However, with the relatively recent demise of Baltimore's AAA affiliate in Ottawa, there is a grand total of 1 baseball team in Canada (Toronto) ... and that team too is just coming off one of its worst seasons ever in terms of average attendance.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

koolio said:


> Although aside from that, the professional game is indeed in shambles. In the 90's, there used to be about 10 professional teams I believe (Toronto, Montreal + 8 Triple-A/Double-A/Single-A teams). However, with the relatively recent demise of Baltimore's AAA affiliate in Ottawa, there is a grand total of 1 baseball team in Canada (Toronto) ... and that team too is just coming off one of its worst seasons ever in terms of average attendance.


Yes "affiliated" minor league baseball is almost dead (except the Short-Season A, Northwest League, Vancouver Canadians) but what about these teams?

Calgary (Alberta) Vipers (founded 2004, Independent, North American League) www.calgaryvipers.com
Edmonton (Alberta) Capitals (founded 2005, Independent, North American League) www.capsbaseball.ca
Québec (Québec) Capitales (founded 1999, Independent, Can-Am Association) www.capitalesdequebec.com
Winnipeg (Manitoba) Goldeyes (founded 1994, Independent, American Association) www.goldeyes.com
Can-Am Association has tried/is trying to resurrect baseball in Ottawa, ON and Trois-Rivières, QC

Pro baseball is not what it once was in Canada. You can thank affiliated baseball for that. However, these indy teams are somewhat successful which proves fan interest is still there (especially outside of BC and Ontario).


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

*Estadio Lluis Sitjar* (Palma de Mallorca)

Built in 1945 was used by RCD Mallorca until 1999. Has capacity for 18.000 people.
Then RCD Mallorca began to play in the "ONO Estadi" (Son Moix) an athletics stadium for 23.000, . Lluis Sitjar was used by the reserve team until 2006.










Nowadays is abandoned and used by _okupas _(Squatters)



















It's said to be sold for building appartments but that isn't so lucrative as some years ago...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

why did Mallorca leave? I have a hatred for track stadiums


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

The host of the Perth Commonwealth Games in 1962

Perry Lakes Stadium (32,000 seated capacity) is about to be demolished. 










The exterior isn't all that bad really but the old media boxes and facilities are horrible as well as athletes rooms and fan amenities such as toilets and former food outlets.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

The Perth Entertainment Centre. Abandoned since 2002 when the owners (Channel 7) closed it because of lack of profitibily and failing to sell it to the State Government of Western Australia.








Opened in 1974, it was a multiuse arena used mostly for concerts and events though it did host tennis early on and Basketball. It seated 8200 for Basketball and was the home of the Perth Wildcats of Australia's National Basketball League from 1990 to 2002. It was a popular venue in spite of it being rather plain or down right ugly on the outside mostly because of its central CBD location but it was comfortable inside. The Wildcats would play infront of full houses even when the popularity of the NBL began to fall in other cities.








The interior design was of a horseshoe single tier with and arena floor roughly 30m/30m and one end was a proper and perminent stage. It was the first of this kind of arena in Australia, Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide would build their own "Entertainment Centres" in the 80's and early 90's. Melbourne was served by the Glasshouse (1956 olympic pool converted to arena like the Wembley Arena) and later Rod Laver Arena. Interior pics are hard to find but it has a similar shape and look to single teir arenas in the USA like Nassau Coliseum or the Philly Spectrum if one was to cut it in half.
























The new Perth Arena is currrently being built next door in the former carpark. Channel 7 still owns the venue and land, it will be demolished in the near future and the land developed for business and apartments as apart of the Northbridge Link.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

More of Perry Lakes. Credit to Nate from the WA forums. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RpEBpNI4jrY/S2GfY-rHrnI/AAAAAAAABT4/Rbrmy0Q6eKs/s400/4.jpg

















NATES PICTURE BLOG


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

JYDA said:


> why did Mallorca leave? I have a hatred for track stadiums


I've heard Lluis Sitjar was an old stadium so as Palma de Mallorca city build the athletic's stadium for the Universiade of 1999, they decided to use it.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lille, Stade Grimonprez Jooris* (former cap. 21,128 including standing areas) 

It's abandoned since 2004, Lille OSC plays now at the Stadium-Nord pending the opening of their new 50K stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

why?
its a nice satdium


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^They should tear it down and leave the castle alone on the island.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kazurro said:


> *Estadio Lluis Sitjar* (Palma de Mallorca)
> 
> Built in 1945 was used by RCD Mallorca until 1999. Has capacity for 18.000 people.
> Then RCD Mallorca began to play in the "ONO Estadi" (Son Moix) an athletics stadium for 23.000, . Lluis Sitjar was used by the reserve team until 2006.
> ...


Hey I thought Atl. Baleares played there (that´s not the reserve team is it?)
Seen as in your last picture I gues not...
Then I won´t be going groundhopping in Mallorca for sure.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was at the last game of Ciudad Murcia in La Condomina June 2007 against Las Palmas.
Real Murcia allready played in La nueva/new Condomina by then.
The owner of Ciudad Murcia (founded in 1999... and allready in segunda A) sold his license to Granada 74 and bought Cadiz back. Leaving this stadium with all of it´s history behind. Actualy it died allready when it´s real owner Real Murcia moved to there new stadium.




























I also made a rapport of it, but it´s in Dutch...and on another forum
http://www.soccerquest.nl/forum/showthread.php?t=12573


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> why?
> its a nice satdium


An "attempt" to answer :


1772 said:


> ^^They should tear it down and leave the castle alone on the island.


I have to agree !!! 

And that's why (among others) they left the stadium.....The Vauban Fortress is a "Monument Historique" : French protected heritage ....

That stadium will be demolished this year.... or next year :?.


----------



## Sonrise (Oct 20, 2009)

Gosh, if this was in the CFL, it would be one of the top 5 stadiums.




parcdesprinces said:


> *Lille, Stade Grimonprez Jooris* (former cap. 21,128 including standing areas)
> 
> It's abandoned since 2004, Lille OSC plays now at the Stadium-Nord pending the opening of their new 50K stadium.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Owen J. Bush Stadium, Indianapolis, Indiana:

















Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto, Ontario:

















Negishi Racecourse Grandstand, Yokohama, Kanagawa http://www.michaeljohngrist.com/2008/06/negishi-racecourse-ruins/:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Great picture of Maple Leaf Gardens.

There was a renovation proposed for Bush Stadium which would've seen a soccer team move in (strange considering Kuntz Stadium -- yea, I know -- the old PanAmerican Games soccer stadium is just across the road). Not sure what came of that plan. It became a dirt race track for a short time as well, but that venture when bust.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Ray Winder Field, Little Rock, Arkansas during better years from www.digitalballparks.com:


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Miami Marine Stadium - Hurricane Andrew damaged the stadium in 1992. Engineering reports have since proven that the structure was sound, but need repairs, yet the structure has remained closed since then.


Isn't this in Key Biscayne?


----------



## Blue Lou (Aug 4, 2007)

Deva Stadium may be abandoned now.. the home club was wound up.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

For now. The plan is for the Chester City supporters trust to form a team and take up residence at Deva.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very sad to see the Miami Marine Stadium. Regards.*


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

MicroX said:


> Isn't this in Key Biscayne?


Actully it's Virginia Key, a mostly park island just before Key Biscayne.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

"*1st May*" *Stadium*, in Scornicesti, Romania.
Scornicesti was the home town of communist dictator, Nicolae Ceausescu. He wanted to make a "model-town" out of Scornicesti, which was actually more like a village, with a population of aprox. 10.000. So he built new flats, tearing down the old houses along the main road, and he also built a large stadium(for a small town), with a seating capacity of 30.000. It was one of the most modern stadiums in the country, at that time. He also created a team, recruiting some of the best Romanian players of that moment, some of them having to play there, against their own will. Of course, after the fall of his regime, in '89, the team was dissolved, and the stadium abandoned. The main stand is home now for a few homeless people.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stadium in the ghost town of Pripyat, abandoned in 1986, after the Chernobyl nuclear disaster.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That stadium has always intrigued me. It was featured in a documentary I watched about the meltdown.

If you look at the Dolphin Stadium picture above, that was an actual Marlins game. You can tell because the players, umpires and coaches are in position.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

mod delete


----------



## -james- (Aug 22, 2007)

krudmonk said:


>


The Marlins still play there.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a joke, notice there is a Marlins game in progress, they've been known to have attendance drop in to three figures (looks like maybe 200 people) in a very large stadium.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

(New) Cathkin Park (also known as Hampden park from 1884-1903), Glasgow.

The former home of Queens Park FC (from 1884-1903) and Third Lanark FC (1903-1967, when the club went bust), The ground is now owned by Glasgow City Council, who operate it as a public park.

Third Lanark have recent reformed as a junior side, and play there home games here. The ground also has a claim to fame, having hosted the first ever all-ticket football match, a game between Scotland and England in 1884.

In it's heyday (capacity ~50,000):

















A picture of Hampden Park (the current one), with Cathkin Park visible at the top of the picture:










Some time in-between then and now:










As it stands now:


























Aeriel picture from google maps. Hampden Park (as it is now) is obviously the big ground at the bottom, with the field to the left (behind the East stand, or Rangers end) being lesser Hampden. Cathkin Park is located to the north, and marked by the yellow pin. If you head North West from here (almost directly following the line of the pitch) to the other side of the road and railway lines, you can also see Hampden Bowling club. This was the site of the original Hampden Park (although there is nothing there now to suggest that).









Although I have never actually visited the ground (I walk past it regularly mind, on the way to Hampden), I am told it is a strange experience - apart from the stands being removed, the council have deliberatly tried to leave the ground as it was.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

JYDA said:


> The Ottawa Baseball stadium is much like the Homestead stadium in that it's fairly new and tenantless. Here is the full history courtesy of Wikipedia
> 
> _The stadium was built to house the Ottawa Lynx of the International League and opened prior to the 1993 season. In its first season, the Lynx sold out 43 games and set an International League attendance record by averaging 9,772 fans per game. However, annual attendance steadily declined from there, except for a modest increase in 2001. By 2006, Ottawa had the lowest average attendance in the league.[2] The Lynx relocated after the 2007 season.
> 
> ...


I miss that place. Used to go there for games when I lived in the west end of Ottawa. Nothing beat spending less then 20$ for a ticket, beer and snacks and catching a game, and having no traffic to and from. Too bad the combination of the strike and Ottawa being lukewarm for any sport that isn't hockey was a 1-2 punch, because it's a good park.


Commandant said:


> However, these indy teams are somewhat successful which proves fan interest is still there (especially outside of BC and Ontario).


Indeed. If it doesnt' have a tie-in to the ******* that are the MLB, it seems to work. I know they've got a five team league out in the maritimes as well that is doing wellish (they just put an expansion team in Charlottetown this year). Maybe that's what is really needed. It's not like we'll ever see another pro expansion team come to Canada again.

As for the post about the Gardens (Maple Leaf), I'd bet money they could put another NHL team in Toronto, give them that gardens, and it'd be packed every game. A waste of an awesome landmark and a piece of hockey history. At least they did something with the Forum.

And speaking of abandoned stadiums and Montreal, how could this be missed?


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

canadiancreed said:


> And speaking of abandoned stadiums and Montreal, how could this be missed?


Because it is still being used occasionally by the Montreal Impact and Montreal Alouettes. In fact, the province are going to be replacing the roof with a new $300 million dollar version.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

carnifex2005 said:


> Because it is still being used occasionally by the Montreal Impact and Montreal Alouettes. In fact, the province are going to be replacing the roof with a new $300 million dollar version.


Ah. That's mildly embarrassing, thought the Alouettes gave up on teh big O years ago. And they're still sinking money into that thing? Geeze.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> Cities are usually eager to build you a brand new facility if you sign a contract to remain in the city for a given period. Then, team owners can demand the city to make improvement or they threat to move. Moving franchises is something that can cost political careers if people feel that a mayor or a council were against their loved teams.
> 
> I only hoped that soccer clubs here in Europe had greater mobility so we would have far more luxurious venues in place, because cities would be at risk of losing their soccer teams. Imagine Barcelona moving to Zaragoza, for instance.


You want to see football teams abandoming their fans and trying to extort public money?


----------



## chrisbramley85 (Oct 14, 2010)

i cant believe nobody has put this up yet...










Rome's colluseum... surkey the ORIGINAL abandoned stadium haha!!


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stadio Filadelfia, Torino

Home of the Grande Torino









Source: torino.blogosfere.it









Source: Hooman79 on flickr









Source: www.alexpiccini.it









Source: Avi Tattenbaum on flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

canadiancreed said:


> Ah. That's mildly embarrassing, thought the Alouettes gave up on teh big O years ago. And they're still sinking money into that thing? Geeze.


I heard they're thinking of restoring the full bowl to bring capacity up to about 76,000-80,000. That place is great when it's full and Montreal seems to have little trouble filling it for big events like the Grey Cup.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar is a haven for empty and abandoned stadiums whilst still in use:


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

^^ Oh no! According to SSC member "love-qatar".. Qatar is a football mad land! Worthy of hosting the WC in 2018! Waht happened?? :|


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Darloeye said:


> Utility costs
> Rent/Rates/refuse £51,000
> Electric/Gas £50,400
> Water/Insurance £63,000
> ...


Is this per year? per month?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

JYDA said:


> Is this per year? per month?


Per year.

Think a new 10,000 seater stadium would of worked. But we all know the bigger acts want the SOL and the other venue's in the north east would bring in more money. Houses won't be built on it because of the local and its to near a gypsy site. Think a supermarket won't work it would cost to much money to buy the stadium and knock it down to then built a store on it. plus the council want 70% of the profits if it is sold for non-sporting use.


----------



## bigchrisfgb (Nov 7, 2008)

How about a leisure centre/complex?


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Oakland Arena*

The Oakland Arena or whatever corporate name it has now. There are rumors that the Golden State Warriors may leave Oakland for San Francisco.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> The Oakland Arena or whatever corporate name it has now. There are rumors that the Golden State Warriors may leave Oakland for San Francisco.


But the City of San Francisco does not exactly have a good track record for this sort of thing. It took several false starts before AT&T Park happened, and the Niners finally gave up, and are building down here. The reason that the Warriors are in Oakland is San Francisco has been trying to build a new arena for almost 50 years without success. I'm not optimistic about this. The grandstands in Oakland were leveled and rebuilt in 1996, so it's not like the place is outdated.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

will101 said:


> But the City of San Francisco does not exactly have a good track record for this sort of thing. It took several false starts before AT&T Park happened, and the Niners finally gave up, and are building down here. The reason that the Warriors are in Oakland is San Francisco has been trying to build a new arena for almost 50 years without success. I'm not optimistic about this. The grandstands in Oakland were leveled and rebuilt in 1996, so it's not like the place is outdated.


Was a permanent move to San Jose never an option for the Warriors?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> Was a permanent move to San Jose never an option for the Warriors?


Sadly, no. (I say sadly because I lived about 10 minutes from the arena at the time, and saw about 12 games that year. It was great. I was ready to ship out the Sharks to Oakland so the Warriors could stay.) It was a one year lease, and the Warriors had already signed for 20 years at the rebuilt Coliseum Arena (what everybody actually calls the place) before they even started work. And the new lease in Oakland also called for five two-year extensions.

The real kicker here is the Warriors are paying $7.4 million per year in debt service for the rebuilding of the arena, which would total $222 million. If the team ever chooses to leave after the original 20 years (2017), or after any of the extensions, the current owner of the team would be on the hook for all of the remainder of the $222 million still owed.

So if the Warriors try to jump ship in 2017, they would have to make an immediate cash payment of *$74 million* to the City of Oakland. That amount would drop by $14.8 million after every two year extension.


----------



## H.I.A.T. (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread brought me to the forum. Nice pictures, too bad the thread is dead.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Its not dead just dormant at the minute.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

what's happening with darlo's stadium? is that just abandoned?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah we left the 25,000 earlier this year and will be playing a few seasons in near by Bishop Aucklands 1,000 ground. We would of lost tens of thousands of pounds paying rent for a stadium we had built for use by a former owner who built the stadium for his own ego. We hoping to got another ground for the team which is more fitting for the club has a whole.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

what's the arena gonna be used for then?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

No one knows the owners Scott & Sizer have not really said what they are going to do with a 25,000 seater stadium with no team to play in it. They move try and turn it into a concert venue but with Sunderlands "stadium of light" just up the run its going to be hard for anyone to use the arena with a great stadium venue already up and running up a few miles away


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ demolish a few rows, athletics track, darlo olympic bid


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Laurence2011 said:


> ^^ demolish a few rows, athletics track, darlo olympic bid


Yeah that could work. :lol:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

What's on the site of Feethams now?


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Waste land at the mintue but I think housing is going to be built on it in the forward but thats a waiting game.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

Marlins Ballpark, Miami


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

OUCH.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

joezierer said:


> Marlins Ballpark, Miami


thats clearly pregame going on, show us a picture from the 2-3rd inning when the full crowd has arrived...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Saturn stadium, Russia. the home team doesn't exist anymore so it's empty now. Fortunately, it is still kept in good condition and Anzhi were managed to play here one Europa League game (because they are forbidden by UEFA to play in Dagestan)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Northwich Victoria's former ground:



> In 2006 the club moved to play at The Victoria Stadium in Wincham. The stadium was opened by Sir Alex Ferguson. The stadium saw some success, before in January 2012 chairman Jim Rushe failed to purchase the ground. Chemical manufacturer Thor Specialities Ltd, who neighbour the ground bought the premises and subsequently evicted the football club.
> 
> The Victoria Stadium now lies redundant and unused, whilst the club groundshare with Stafford Rangers at Marston Road, Stafford.


----------



## olos88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wasted stadiums in Slovakia:


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

Štadión za Starým mostom (Bratislava, Slovakia)



















Stadium was here more than 100 years....now it is demolished and any fucked bussines center will be there....


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Northwich Victoria's former ground:


What a waste.


----------



## 1708 (Mar 24, 2010)

When Tele2 Arena opens, this beauty will become empty. All "thanks" to UEFA regulations and lots of retrogressive people. Djurgårdens IF is now forced to move south of Stockholm (Origin the only club that doesn't play in the suburbs). 

Stockholm Olympic Stadium:



















Could have been this:


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Djurgardens played their European games at this stadium?


This Nortwich stadium's destiny is horrible, terryfing. I would eat elephant's shit to have such a stand (no matter this seaed or terraced) at my club's stadium


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Djurgardens played their European games at this stadium?
> 
> 
> This Nortwich stadium's destiny is horrible, terryfing. I would eat elephant's shit to have such a stand (no matter this seaed or terraced) at my club's stadium


elephant shit??? i wonder how it taste like.... im only jking


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Djurgardens played their European games at this stadium?
> 
> 
> This Nortwich stadium's destiny is horrible, terryfing. I would eat elephant's shit to have such a stand (no matter this seaed or terraced) at my club's stadium


Says one who supports the club with the most ugly stadium in Europe.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

I just asked if Djurgardens played their European games at this stadium.

If not, than = UEFA has nothing to do with Djurgardens move from this historical venue.


And as for my stadium. :lol::lol:

I don't even mention it as I get embarrassed when someone mention it. hno:

And, before mentioned organization - UEFA - should ban Dinamo from playing there, that would maybe do something to force City to build new one.



@ nikola
Imagine then what would I do to see my local, second league club, getting stand like this. :nuts:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Stockholms Stadion will not be abandoned, just not a place for professional football. The stadium will be used for other events.


----------



## CougarRed (May 18, 2012)

The Eighth Wonder of the World sits abondoned, empty and decaying not far from the new Reliant Stadium. 

There was a plan to renovate the Astrodome when Houston was bidding for the 2012 Olympic games about a decade ago. Then there were plans to turn it into a hotel which went nowhere.

Harris County is still paying off the 1987 renovations demanded by Houston Oilers owner Bud Adams.

The Astrodome served as the home for the Houston Astros, Houston Oilers, Houston Cougar college football team and the Houston Rodeo for nearly 35 years. The first indoor baseball and football games were played there. Artificial turf was introduced there.

The Rolling Stones, The Who, Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan & Elvis Presley played there, among many others. In 1968, the Game of the Century (#2 Houston vs. #1 UCLA) in college basketball was played there as well as the 1971 Final Four. The Battle of the Sexes (Bobby Riggs vs. Billie Jean King) was played there. Muhammed Ali fought there 4 times, including the famous Ernie Terrell "What's my name?" bout. Evil Kneivel jumped there. It was the site for the Astro-Bluebonnet Bowl game. The 1968 and 1986 Major League All-Star games were played there.

It was home to Hall of Famers like Nolan Ryan and Earl Campbell. And Heisman winner Andre Ware. 

It was a pitcher's park in baseball with a huge outfield. In football, it sat 50,000 until 1987 when the famous scoreboard was removed and 10,000 seats were added. It was considered such a home field advantage for the University of Houston when it joined the Southwest Conference in 1971 that the University of Texas, Texas A&M and Arkansas demanded that their first SWC road football games at UH (played in 1976-77) would be held at Rice Stadium. 

The Astrodome was owned by Harris County, and was a multi-purpose facility. Both of these things conspired against it. The owners of the Astros and Oilers eventually wanted to:

1. Own their own stadiums (i.e., not have to pay rent, make additional money from parking, concessions, suite sales, renting out for concerts, etc.), and

2. Have a stadium dedicated to their sport. 

Bud Adams tried to get a downtown stadium built for the Oilers, but his ultimate remedy was to move the team to Nasheville.

The end result is that Houston ended up building Minute Maid Park (formerly Enron Field) in downtown Houston for the Astros in 2000, and Reliant Stadium for the new Houston Texans franchise in 2002. The Rodeo now uses Reliant as its main venue.

The University of Houston moved back to campus in 1999 (to Robertson Stadium), and has recently demolished that stadium to build a brand new campus football stadium.

EDIT: Sports Illustrated article with classic Dome pictures


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RCD Mallorca's former home. From XD-111 on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/xd-111/8558584157/

More images here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xd-111/sets/72157633001549770/with/8558584121/


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

How long has it been abandoned?


----------



## olos88 (Jul 29, 2010)

jackass94 said:


> How long has it been abandoned?


According to article in Wikipedia:



> RCD Mallorca left the stadium in 1999 when ONO Estadi (Son Moix) opened, but the reserve team RCD Mallorca B continued to use the stadium until 2007, before they to moved on to Son Bibiloni, the club's training complex to the north of Palma.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Lluís_Sitjar


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Northwich Victoria's former ground:


The floodlights will go to Witton Albion and the seats will be shared between 1874 Northwich and Nantwich Town. However, the steel, cladding and concrete for the two stands did not receive a satisfactory bid, so both will be sold for scrap. Shame.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Aylesbury United, Buckingham Road. From (Mick Baker)rooster on Flickr:





































Loads more images in the link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634202651572/with/9077797555/


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

thats sad


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Stadion 'De Langeleegte' is abandoned after the contender, Bvv Veendam, got bankrupt last season.










Translated from Dutch to English the stadium is called 'The long emptyness'. It's now really empty.


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm surprised not to have seen this one in this thread yet:

Arena Lviv









No club is currently using it after two local teams moved out soon after opening. Karpaty want to play there only with subsidy from the city, which doesn't want to agree...


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ new arena without tenants...so sad hno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

michał_;104594954 said:


> I'm surprised not to have seen this one in this thread yet:
> 
> Arena Lviv
> 
> ...


They must come to some agreement surely? Hope so.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Kettering Town's former ground. From The devil child:














































http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...club-poppies-ground-kettering-aug-2013-a.html


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Can I still get my bearings serviced at Carringtons?


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)

This is Moorabin Oval in Melbourne, home ground of St Kilda Football Club matches until 1992 and they still trained here until 2010. They still hold the lease on the Oval for around 70-80 Pokie Machines, but is open to the public for jogging, dog walking....etc.


----------



## THDFCTY (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

A derelict stadium in Transnistria:


----------



## Marcel1987 (Mar 2, 2011)

So Bender don't have a football club anymore? And what about the stadium in Ribnita? Still used by Iskra Stal now they play on lower level?


----------



## Arena56 (May 6, 2012)

*Stade Léon Bollée, Le Mans, France.17 800 seats*
Last renovation, 2004,
stadium abandoned in January 2011, following the move to the new stadium Arena MMA

*Before*



*
2013* :





http://www.mobli.com/tcros#


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Northwich Victoria's former ground:


Opened in 2005, demolished in 2013:


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

So what exactly happened with Northwich Victoria, to cause their world to come crashing down? Wikipedia was rather vague on the subject.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

will101 said:


> So what exactly happened with Northwich Victoria, to cause their world to come crashing down? Wikipedia was rather vague on the subject.


Basically, a former owner failed to pay Clydesdale Bank the money he borrowed in order to finish the stadium, so the stadium was repossessed. Eventually the stadium was sold to a neighbouring chemical company, who evicted the football club in order to redevelop the stadium. 

The football club still exists, but another club was also started by the fans (1874 Northwich). Things like the floodlights will go to Witton Albion F.C. and the seats will be shared between 1874 Northwich and Nantwich Town. However, the steel, cladding and concrete for the two stands did not receive a satisfactory bid, so both will be sold for scrap.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

What's left of the main stadium for the 1928 and 1948 Olympic Winter Games. 

Wooden stands were built over that and because they have deteriorated over the years, have been taken down.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hinckley United recently went of business, so their stadium will be sold off. The stadium opened in 2005:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

that's a shame - looks like a very nice small ground.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

White City

I took these photos yesterday of White City Tennis stadium in the Sydney suburb of Paddington. It was built in 1922 and hosted many Davis Cup matches. The roof of the grandstand dates from 1922 and the wooden seats at the top of the stand in the 3rd photo also do. A new Tennis stadium was built for the Sydney Olympics so has been unused since then and is condemned to be sold to developers.

Note the trees growing from the roof, the tallest must be 1.5m tall.







It had the highest crowd record in the world for a tennis match until 2004, 25,578 packed into a 1954 Davis cup final which Australia lost to USA.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Osaka Stadium in Japan redeveloped with a neighborhood inside


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


>


Just to add that the steel frame for the stand above was saved and will now feature in FC United's new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

This is certainly a sorry sight. Città dello Sport, Rome:



> After two mayors and four premier, the mega-structure that was to be built on the occasion of the 2009 World Swimming is still a project and a construction site blocked. With great waste of public money







What the plan was:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

just another money waste project sponsored by Calatrava


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

JJG said:


> I don't know how this will come off, but I have to say...
> 
> The Pontiac Silverdome isn't exactly "beautiful". It's your typical 70s/80s era "trashbag" dome stadium that was very common back in the day.
> 
> Maybe to non-Americans, it's beautiful. Maybe the way it looks with the sunlight coming in through the torn roof gives it somewhat of an artistic quality. But this place is very common and typical. Wouldn't really call it "beautiful".


I wouldn't either, but it could be argued that it still had a lot of use in it. I think in Europe we would be more inclined to hang onto a stadium like that for anoth 20 years or so and perhaps that is what the OP was alluding to.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Millmoor*

@PTallentireGaz:





































You can also see Rotherham's new stadium in this one:










https://twitter.com/PTallentireGaz


----------



## Reality7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Estadio Lluís Sitjar - Mallorca.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Pontiac Silverdome, former home of the Detroit Pistons and Detroit Lions, site of numerous concerts and Wrestlemania 3, exposed to the elements.









https://twitter.com/BuzzFeed/status/546034784933288192


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

mrakbaseball said:


> Pontiac Silverdome, former home of the Detroit Pistons and Detroit Lions, site of numerous concerts and Wrestlemania 3, exposed to the elements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And up until 2002, the first and ONLY fully covered World Cup venue!!


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

surprised nobody has "recycled" that and used it at another ground...


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

spud said:


> surprised nobody has "recycled" that and used it at another ground...


I believe the current owners of the stadium (the same guys who essentially forced Rotherham out) were always under the impression it was going to still be used, if not by Rotherham then some non-league or Rugby team.


----------



## Reality7 (Jul 13, 2013)

matthemod said:


> I believe the current owners of the stadium (the same guys who essentially forced Rotherham out) were always under the impression it was going to still be used..


Greed...


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

well its not being used is it lol...these greedy guys would do better to sell on what they can..

what would a stand like that be worth do you reckon??


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Lane - Rossendale United FC

First 3 pics as it is today. The Last 3 pics are main stand burning down, the remains before being demolished and the ground before Rossendale United folded.


----------



## RisenTall (Apr 1, 2014)

Abandoned Olympic Stadiums in ‪Athens‬, ‪Greece‬






Source: https://www.facebook.com/StadiumVideos


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

What about Coco Expo sports center in Florida that was abandoned after spring training stopped there and a new spring training site was built down the road in 1993. Yet had a resurgences recently as a site for baseball tournaments and showcases:



















Website:
http://www.cocoaexpo.com/


----------



## Madiba (Jul 9, 2014)

Tongeren Belgium


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^fantastic pics, so evocative


----------



## eddieivo (Apr 30, 2014)

Brno, Czech Republic
Stadium Za Lužánkami
Capacity: 50 000

Constructed 1949-1953 and in the 1960s-1970s was the biggest stadium in Czechoslovakia. Stadium is abandoned since 2001. The stadium fell into disrepair, with trees and bushes growing within it and homeless people living in the stands. 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...l_stadium_Za_Lužánkami_Brno_Panorama_2010.jpg
2010

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...otball_stadium_"Za_Lužánkami",_from_south.jpg
2007



























2014









2014

FC Zbrojovka Brno captain, Petr Švancara, took it upon himself to try and restore the stadium in order that he could play a farewell game at Za Lužánkami.[1] This effort expanded into a volunteer campaign, back by crowdfunding, to have the stadium ready to host a final game for Švancara. The project was a success, and on 27 June 2015 approximately 35,000 spectators watched two teams composed largely of former FC Zbrojovka Brno players play a match at Za Lužánkami.










Some days ago, hockey club HC Kometa Brno played in the stadium za Lužánkami winter classic game:


----------



## S0F14 (Jan 13, 2016)

Couldn't find it here and cant post pics as Im still new, but Plovdiv Stadium in Bulgaria is an interesting case.


----------



## mvcg66b3r (Sep 16, 2011)

Suppose we could put the Edward Jones Dome on the list since the Rams are heading back to L.A.?


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Would you count the University of Akron's Rubber Bowl as an empty or abandon stadium?


----------



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow, the investment that went into them.. so sad they are empty. They seem like prime locations that could be upgraded and used for something rather than just sitting empty!


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

The briefest of searches shows them to now have moved to somewhere else closer to Moscow City itself, with a re-naming to RVV Saracens (they've a tie in with the English RU club)


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow looks like a nice stadium, guess location truly was a factor


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

mvcg66b3r said:


> Suppose we could put the Edward Jones Dome on the list since the Rams are heading back to L.A.?


It's not abandoned though, it may actually host more events with the Rams gone as it's part of the convention center.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

The land or the stadium? Because that stadium looks unsafe


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

weava said:


> It's not abandoned though, it may actually host more events with the Rams gone as it's part of the convention center.


Maybe it will turn a profit like the Seattle Coliseum (Key Arena) did after the Sonics left.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Maybe it will turn a profit like the Seattle Coliseum (Key Arena) did after the Sonics left.


Hosting WNBA games?


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Hosting whatever, WNBA, concerts...


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Hosting whatever, WNBA, concerts...


Seattle U Men's Basketball games.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Seattle U Men's Basketball games.


That is true. It also hosts the annual "Battle in Seattle" game featuring Gonzaga.


----------



## AstroBiont (Nov 20, 2007)

Some urban explorers tour the Pontiac Silverdome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKCNK5TAiE


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Rubber Bowl in Akron, Ohio.


----------



## Tomiđeri (Jun 27, 2014)

Video showing 15 abandoned stadiums, some of them were later demolished but nice pictures 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6wSSg9pdvQ


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some guys hitting golf balls in the empty silverdome for some tv show on the history channel:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

It'd be cool if a group of people could manage to turn around the Rubber Bowl like Detroit City and their fans did Keyworth Stadium. It's a much bigger project but that'd be fantastic.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## eurocup2016 (Aug 30, 2015)

When can we start adding hockey arenas like Gila River Arena, BB&T Center, and PNC Arena to this thread. Well at least NC State Wolfpac fill PNC on the regular.


----------



## Aquilana Civitas (Nov 20, 2011)

*Stadio Flaminio | Rome, Italy*
Capacity: 30.000

It was built in 1957, on the site of a prevous stadium (Stadio del PNF), designed by architects Pierl Luigi Nervi and Antonio Nervi. It was used by Lodigiani (third team of Rome) and it was the home of the rugby national team until 2011, when it moved to the Stadio Olimpico. It's situated 2 km north from Piazza del Popolo and it's linked to the city centre by tram line 2.

It's too small for Rome, Lazio or national teams and too big for local teams. so it's abandoned.

Before:


















After:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Sad!  It was a nice national rugby stadium for several years recently.

(BTW, I read it's protected, right? :dunno


----------



## Aquilana Civitas (Nov 20, 2011)

^^
Yes, the stands are protected and this is a big limit because they can not be expanded without the approval of the Nervi family.

It's a shame because it's a beautiful stadium, close to the city centre and with excellent visibility from every seat!


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Lazio's average attendance lower than 30,000? It'd be nice if they used it for most matches and used Olimpico for Milan, Roma, Juve, and Inter. It looks like it'd generate a better atmosphere.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Absolutely frustrating to see those pictures.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

2mchris said:


> Absolutely frustrating to see those pictures.


To be fair, there are grounds in Italy still is use that aren't miles better. I think if you went to google translate for English to Italian, and entered "maintenance", it'd tell you the word doesn't exist.

For years, this is what passed for "stadium cleaning" in Bologna.


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

LaGrave Field in Forth Worth, TX.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

*Abandoned Stadium*: EPRU Stadium, Port Elizabeth, South Africa


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Aquilana Civitas said:


> *Stadio Flaminio | Rome, Italy*
> Capacity: 30.000
> 
> It was built in 1957, on the site of a prevous stadium (Stadio del PNF), designed by architects Pierl Luigi Nervi and Antonio Nervi. It was used by Lodigiani (third team of Rome) and it was the home of the rugby national team until 2011, when it moved to the Stadio Olimpico. It's situated 2 km north from Piazza del Popolo and it's linked to the city centre by tram line 2.
> ...


Where do the Roma/Lazio women's teams play - and indeed the Italian national team?

Could Stadio Flaminio get a rebirth for them?


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Urmstoniain said:


> Where do the Roma/Lazio women's teams play - and indeed the Italian national team?
> 
> Could Stadio Flaminio get a rebirth for them?


To answer my own question, I've done a bit of a Google....

Looks like the national team move around the country, with recent games in Reggio Emilia, Empoli, Cesena, and Ferrara

With Roma playing at Stadio Tre Fontane, and Lazio at Centro sportivo di Formello


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

Romania - Urziceni 

Unirea Urziceni finished only 1 point behind Stuttgart (2nd) in the 2009/10 Champions League group stage, placing 3rd with 8 points. 1-0 against Sevilla, 1-1 against Stuttgart and Rangers, beat Rangers away 4-1. undefeated on home soil. they made 2 other unbeaten matches against Zenit and Hamburg (both 0-0 draws).

Urziceni was a kind of Romanian Hoffenheim, and when the investor stopped, the team also stopped. because the town only has a 15k population.

best players this club produced were Bogdan Stancu (Galatasary), Raul Rusescu (Sevilla) and Giedrius Arlauskis (PRL & La Liga). their coach was Dan Petrescu.


----------



## MartinLeRoy (Mar 23, 2009)

Spout Lane, Washington, UK - Washington FC

The ground suffered from years of vandalism until the club couldn't afford the upkeep and sold the land. It is soon due to be demolished and houses built in its place.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I like seeing old nascar abandoned tracks for some reason like this one in Portland:


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm speaking in french now.

Quel gâchis les Gabonais. Le stade Omar Bongo n'était pas terminé en 2017 et regardez l'état actuel.

he current state of Stade Oma Bongo, this proves the findings of a research project recently undertaken by a Gabonese research fellow. Which found that 98% of Gabonese soccer fans follow European football and 95% do not know that local league exists.


----------



## West12Rangers (Feb 3, 2011)

that looks like a carbon copy of the May Day stadium in North Korea


----------

